# Aussie Braid



## FluidDynamic (Sep 3, 2016)

Can anyone give me any kind of guidance on how long the braid should be with 130 pound monofilament? I can tie this knot with ease compared to the bimini twist.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't go by length but by braid count. I count each crossover as I braid. I do a 36 count on the crossovers which should put your tag in position to "loop" the braid off. I don't do the traditional style of braiding the loop in and instead weave the tag end back about 5 patterns. I find it faster and the braid looks cleaner in the end.

I hope this came across clear. I had trouble trying to relay it lol


----------



## FluidDynamic (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks, it was also a hard question to word. I understand your answer.


----------



## FluidDynamic (Sep 3, 2016)

I have tested the loop braid several times. I made a loop on each end with 8 feet between the loops. The line broke each test in between the two loops at the middle of the 100 pound line. Even though the tests were successful, the loops slipped a little before the line broke. Is this okay?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd say if it broke in between the braids then yes, it was successful. The braids may draw up a bit under tension but that's one of the great things about the Aussie braid is it's shock absorbency.


----------

